# Setting Up an Natural Aquarium - My Questions Index...



## bugs (15 Sep 2007)

I may be pondering this whole move from high-tech to EI Natural for some time and it may lead nowhere; however, I thought it may be useful to keep an index thread in case other venture down this path... So, here follows the threads that I have started on this journey:
*
1. Some initial thoughts, particularly re tank...*
Bought a Juwel Rio 125 on eBay as an interim measure until I get something larger, fully built in to a bespoke cabinet.

*2. Wanting a dark brown topping to my soil substrate...*
Still pondering what to do here... The decision about the tank (i.e. sticking with my current one for the time being but going El Natural) leads me to think that I should keep costs down and use my existing gravel.
*
3. EI Natural v. Low Tech - what's the difference?*
This discussion may run for a while...

*4. What soil to use as a substrate?*
Pondering...

*5. Lighting*
I'm sticking with 3x T8 tubes, giving 2.28wpg, however, still deciding how best to replace my 1 year old tubes. Currently erring toward 2 x Arcadia Freshwater + ??? for plant growth...
*
6. July 2009 - Finally got round to setting it up*
After much delay and pontificating I eventually got round to setting up the tank.


----------

